

Show HN: A Hacker News reader app build with ionic - lufeng
https://github.com/keith3/HN_app

======
bbcbasic
You can never have too many HN apps.

~~~
lufeng
That's truly right, but I think most app I have used were too much complex, I
don't need so many features when I reade hacker news on my phone, just with
top/best news is ok :)

